# Ballincoola dies



## Faithkat (23 September 2010)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/article.php?aid=302133


----------



## Amymay (23 September 2010)

Such sad news.  He was just wonderful.


----------



## sakura (23 September 2010)

it was one of those things that I read, my heart skipped a beat and I had to read it again  so sad, he really was an amazing horse, I really enjoyed watching him


----------



## SpockkyBoy (23 September 2010)

Lovely horse he was. Very sad news.


----------



## steph21 (23 September 2010)

Ah what sad news I loved this horse!


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (23 September 2010)

Oh no; this is so awful. Poor William, he must be devastated, as we all would be if it was our horse. What a wonderful team they were, this is tragic.

Why can't horses live as long as we do?


----------



## sassybebe (23 September 2010)

So sad and i don't imagine it was dealt with particularly well either being at a BS event. Such a shame for all involved


----------



## Cazza263 (23 September 2010)

RIP Ballincoola - thoughts and prayers with the Paynes and Judy Skinner


----------



## zoeshiloh (23 September 2010)

Oh no  What BS venue was it? It said close to Bury St Edmunds, and I can only think of one - hoping it isn't the one I am thinking of for various reasons. RIP such a fantastic horse.


----------



## Tinkerbee (23 September 2010)

Oh no.  I loved that horse. Thoughts to all his connections. 
Very sad.


----------



## Jazz1 (23 September 2010)

Such sad news, had to look twice to make sure id read it correctly 
Thoughts are with all involved, such a shame as he was still in his prime. 
RIP Ballincoola


----------



## Bay_Beasty (23 September 2010)

RIP Ballincoola! I met him once, he was an absolute stunner and was quite cheeky. Lovely horse.


----------



## kirstyfk (23 September 2010)

I remember watching him win at Burgie which made me always follow his career. He was such a lovely horse.


----------



## ElphabaFae (23 September 2010)

My heart sank when I read this  RIP Ballincoola


----------



## neil40 (23 September 2010)

Galisgirl10 said:



			So sad and i don't imagine it was dealt with particularly well either being at a BS event. Such a shame for all involved
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to report that your imagination is wrong on this occasion, and very disappointing that yet again people who had no experience an event are happy to cast unfounded innuendo.  Why not simply put condolences rather than try to stir up unnecessary and ill-founded accusations.

I was there when it happened and was amazed to see how professional the staff (and competitors) were, not only looking after the horse but attending to the family as events transpired.

The owners of the venue are horse lovers too (one of their own treasured horses died recently) and so they know some of what pain and distress this can bring.

RIP Max :')


----------



## sassybebe (23 September 2010)

neil40 said:



			Sorry to report that your imagination is wrong on this occasion, and very disappointing that yet again people who had no experience an event are happy to cast unfounded innuendo.  Why not simply put condolences rather than try to stir up unnecessary and ill-founded accusations.

I was there when it happened and was amazed to see how professional the staff (and competitors) were, not only looking after the horse but attending to the family as events transpired.

The owners of the venue are horse lovers too (one of their own treasured horses died recently) and so they know some of what pain and distress this can bring.

RIP Max :')
		
Click to expand...

Sorry didn't mean to cause offence i meant dealt with as in shock etc being more unexpected not as in the practicalities. I realised how it might appear but hho broke before i could reword it. Very sorry everyone. My sympathies to all involved with such a lovely horse


----------



## aregona (23 September 2010)

So sad, RIP boy x


----------



## Snickers (24 September 2010)

Ohh no that is so sad  What an amazing horse he was!


----------



## silu (24 September 2010)

What a very sad end for a wonderful horse.Judging by his recent results maybe he deserved an honorable retirement a bit sooner having had heart problems before. RIP.


----------



## Eventer96 (24 September 2010)

What devestating news, how horrible for all involved. Sucha wonderful horse. RIP Ballincolla.


----------



## maggy-may (24 September 2010)

Such sad news RIP.x


----------



## millhouse (24 September 2010)

Rest in peace Ballincoola.


----------



## BEUnderTheInfluence (24 September 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Og-oqCesWHY

My video tribute to the life of one of eventing's most superb, consistent horses. Please do share this with friends etc, I think he needed a cinematic goodbye to commemorate such a brilliant career.

       x S


----------



## kerribabes (26 September 2010)

Such a sad loss  RIP


----------



## maletto (29 September 2010)

oh goodness. poor poor max. such a fantastic horse. what a shame


----------



## wonkey_donkey (1 October 2010)

Very sad :-(


----------

